# reqeusting playground sand picture



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

so basically i want to make my tank sand instead of gravel thinking it looks better. but i'm wondering how playground sand compares to the sand you would find at your lfs.

thanks


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Just get the Play sand.
I dont see there being a big difference.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Playground sand tends to be finer then the gravel/sand at lfs. Lfs dont really ahve sand other then moon sand but they do have brownish fine fravel but sand is finer. I use playground (sandbox sand) that i got at homedepot for 15$ in my 125 and i like it becasue it looks natural. I have also added some stones in it (previous substrate) to make it look a bit more natural. Probably not ideal for plants becasue its probably more compact then other options, however it would be fince in a fish only tanks or if you wanted to plant with hardier plant species.

Sorry i dont have pics but i like it. The colour is blended together while that lfs fine gravel is more defined and is made up of different shades.


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

what do you guys think?

sitck with the black gravel filled with yellow blue and orange african cichlids?

or change tank to playground sand with yellow blue and orange african cichlids?

thanks


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have allways used black substrate...I want to try sand.
sorry no help....just try it


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

whats easier to clean? i dont even know how to clean sand i guess im going to search on fourms


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope this works. I just snapped some pics quick. I use play sand and as you can see everything lays on top. Makes it pretty easy to clean but you see it all until. I need to add some more because with my powerhead, it makes divets and piles. Looks cool and natural though. I like it.


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks thats just what i was looking for im going to change my tank to that how do u clean it?
anyone have some links or something to help me set this up and teach me how to do water changes?


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

I used a 2 gallon bucket and the bath tub, but you should try to use a 5 gallon bucket and a garden hose. You need to fill whatever bucket like 25% and then just start givin it water. At first a foamy dirty mess will run off, then you need to get in there and stir it as you are still running water. If done corectly, the sand will stay in the bottom and dirt will all runoff. It will take awhile but just keep stirring and rinsing til the water on top remains clear.

As for cleaning in the tank, I just use a syphon weekly. First I just go over the top layer and get all the visible stuff, then i pinch the tube and start to do the sand just like gravel but slower. Some sand will get sucked up, but I syphon into 5 gallon buckets, so after a water change, i just rinse the sand and add it back to tank.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

seems like a hastle to do every water change. is it worth it in your opinion or would you have rather stuck to gravel?


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

This isn't what I found before, but seems to have some useful info. I forgot to say. Do not use alot of sand. They say 3 cm on this site. Gas will build up in the sand.

click here



jpdaballa said:


> seems like a hastle to do every water change. is it worth it in your opinion or would you have rather stuck to gravel?


I like it alot. I think water changes are easy. Its a 55 gallon and I vacuumed it all in 10 or 15 minutes. I did smell something like rotten eggs a little and that is the gas in the sand, so I wouldn't recommend putting off water changes for weeks at a time.


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks alot that link helped clear alot of things up. it says not to use playground sand but i see alot of people do anyways so im still debating on if i should or just get the recomended sand?

also how much sand you guys think i should put in 2cm?

how many cm estimate would a 50lb bag of sand be in a 55 gallon?


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

jpdaballa said:


> thanks alot that link helped clear alot of things up. it says not to use playground sand but i see alot of people do anyways so im still debating on if i should or just get the recomended sand?
> 
> also how much sand you guys think i should put in 2cm?
> 
> how many cm estimate would a 50lb bag of sand be in a 55 gallon?


I saw what it said about play sand, but yes, alot of people do it. It just needs cleaned really good before adding to your tank.

When I first added my sand, it was when i was setting it up so I had about 1" of sand above the trim when it was all level. I bought my sand at walmart. I'm not sure of the weight but I got 2 bags and used 1 and a half in my 55 gallon. Those bags were 30 or 40 lbs I think. About $3 a piece.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

You will love sand. I have gravel in one of my tanks and sand in the other. Sand is cheaper, easier to clean, and stays cleaner. 1 1/2 bags should be perfect for a 55. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

29 gallon grow out 








55 gallon GT tank


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> 29 gallon grow out
> View attachment 169410
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you find rocks like that for your tank? I want something like that but the only place I know I could find em like that is in a local stream. If I do go get some from a stream, do I need to do anything special to them before I add them to my tank?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I usually boil them before I put them in the tank.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

All the rocks I use were found in my backyard.
I boil them, then wash/scrub them, and then boil them again.


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna go hit up the local stream this week sometime and get a decent variety. They look so much better than anything available at my LFS.


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

heres a pic of mine a while back when i was cycling it.


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

real old picture.

Now I have very fine black gravel.


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> All the rocks I use were found in my backyard.
> I boil them, then wash/scrub them, and then boil them again.


I went out today and got a 5 gallon bucket full of different sized rocks from a stream. I rinsed some and put them in a pot that I will throw out when i'm done. I have scrub brushes I bought at the dollar store for this. How long should I boil them each time?


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just finished it, but it will look different tomorrow when i do a water change. I need to re-arrange it a bit, but I like it alot so far.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

blackandgold4ever05 said:


> All the rocks I use were found in my backyard.
> I boil them, then wash/scrub them, and then boil them again.


I went out today and got a 5 gallon bucket full of different sized rocks from a stream. I rinsed some and put them in a pot that I will throw out when i'm done. I have scrub brushes I bought at the dollar store for this. How long should I boil them each time?
[/quote]

I was too late checking the boards to get an answer to you...Saw you already went through with it,sorry.

For future reference or to anyone else wondering, I always boiled them for about 10 or so minutes, drained the water out, washed/scrubbed the rocks AND the pots I boiled them in, then boiled them again for another 10 min.

Thats just the way I've always felt comfortable doing it.


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)




----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> All the rocks I use were found in my backyard.
> I boil them, then wash/scrub them, and then boil them again.


I went out today and got a 5 gallon bucket full of different sized rocks from a stream. I rinsed some and put them in a pot that I will throw out when i'm done. I have scrub brushes I bought at the dollar store for this. How long should I boil them each time?
[/quote]

I was too late checking the boards to get an answer to you...Saw you already went through with it,sorry.

For future reference or to anyone else wondering, I always boiled them for about 10 or so minutes, drained the water out, washed/scrubbed the rocks AND the pots I boiled them in, then boiled them again for another 10 min.

Thats just the way I've always felt comfortable doing it.
[/quote]

I boiled for 15 minutes. Took them out and scrubbed them good. Then I boiled at least another 15 minutes. I have to re-arrange tomorrow and remove a little sand but it looks great so far and I think my clean-up crew(pleco and crayfish) likes it alot better.


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quick update. sorry, just a bit cloudy yet from whole makeover and water change.


----------

